# A colour question



## BikerBabe (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi guys.

I'm sitting here, sorting through my paints in order to get ready to start working on the rest of my 109-kit tomorrow - weather forecast says rain, wind, cold, boring, and of course I have the day off with weather like that.  
Anyway, tomorrow's 109-painting time! 

I've been looking though the colour conversion charts that I've gotten from you guys in here, and I can't find the Humbrol equivalent for the Tamiya colour codes AS-3, AS-4 and AS-5.
Do any of you guys know what the closest thing to these colours, the Humbrol colour numbers'll be?
Any help'll be appreciated.


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 17, 2010)

try these sites...

The Ultimate Model Paint Conversion Chart

The Official Humbrol Website

and lastly

Paint Conversion Chart

one of those ought to get ya covered.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi bobbysocks, and thanks for your help. 
Unfortunately I already have the PDF file mentioned on the page that you link to, and there's no AS-numbers in the Tamiya parts of the chart.
The second link - the Humbrol page - says: We were unable to find any paints that matched your criteria - whenever I try any of those three Tamiya colours; and the third link hasn't got any of the AS-numbers either.


----------



## CliffyB (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey BikerBabe, I'm not sure which colors those are in the Tamiya line (never use the stuff personally) but if you know the actual colors used on your particular 109 than take a look at this chart.

Color Reference Charts -* Germany

Its full of Humbrol matches.

Here''s the root sites with colors for many nations.

Urban's Color Reference Charts - Part I
Urban's Color Reference Charts - Part II

Hope that helps,

-Mike


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi Mike, and thanks for the links, that helped!  

I can see that the colour codes I'm searching for is basically these:
FED-STD-595 Federal Standard 595 Colors FS 34052, 34159, 35352
The light blue colour - AS-5 - is approx. Humbrol #65, dunno about the other two, though...I'll figure it out eventually, thanks again! 

Cheers,

Maria.

EDIT: Dayum, I *know* I bought those colours, the guy in the shop helped me find the Humbrol equivalent, now where the he££ did I put them??? *rummages about*


----------



## rochie (Oct 18, 2010)

Maria 
for RLM65 i use Humbrol No 65 as you've just posted
for RLM71 i use Humbrol No116
for RLM02 you could use Humbrol No 71
but for RLM02 i'm useing Vallejo model colour paint No 886


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi Rochie and thank you very much for the info on the colours, we're getting there!


----------



## rochie (Oct 18, 2010)

although Humbrol's own conversion chart says Tamiya XF 22 = Humbrol No 92
see here
The Official Humbrol Website


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2010)

To be honest the RLM65 (FS35414) should be a mix of Humbrol 65 or 55 and 30% of Humbrol 23.
RLM70 ( FS34050) can be Humbrol 91
RLM71 (FS34079) can be Humbrol 86 or 116.


RLM02 (36165) - Humbrol 84. However it should be a mix of Humbrol 168+75+92+10 with proportion 4: 1: 1: 1


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 19, 2010)

.....and time for a coffee!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2010)

He, he, he....


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi again guys, and thanks for your answers. Love y'all! *thumbleft: 
Anyway, after pondering my model building stuff, I'll wait with the paint mixing, and start with ready-from-the-tin, non-mixed paints, since the Tamiya 109 is the first kit I've been building for _years_.
I'll settle on "something that looks a wee bit like the right colour" - for now.

Right now I'll stick with making things look nice _and _being able to stick together; I'll save the colour facts that you've supplied me with, for when I'll be doing a better, more detailed model than the first one I'm working on now, I might even use the colour mixes you're suggesting, for my Dolfo-109, just to get used to it. 

I do appreciate your help, and as I said, I'll save the "recipes"/mixes for later use.
I've got plans with my two JG 26 109's, more about that *much* later.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 3, 2010)

Wurger, that mix ratio looks like something I'd use painting a car.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 4, 2010)

He, he ,he... but the difference is that you have to use a bucket with a paint for car painting.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 4, 2010)

A _bucket_? Ah, I get it - dip the car in the bucket. What a great idea !


----------



## tail end charlie (Nov 4, 2010)

sadly bikerbabe youve just 48 posts left lol


----------



## bob3170 (Nov 28, 2010)

I just saw this the other day, and now I can't find where I saw it, anyway, Tamiya AS3, 4, and 5, are RLM 74/75/76. From the information others have posted, sounds like Tamiya got the colors all wrong.


----------

